# dns lookup problem? [solved]

## thinking

hiho@ll

i installed linux a few days ago on my box

i'm connected to the internet through a windows box using WinGate 5.0

following problem:

1. i try to browse a website (e.g e.themes.org or forums.gentoo.org)

2. after a few minutes (clicking on a few links on the site) the browser tries to resolve the ip (just like it should do)

3. i get a host not found error

4. pinging the host (e.g. e.themes.org) on my linux box doesn't work --> host unknown

    pinging from the windows box works!!

explanation of the problem:

everytime i try to browse a few sites (the problem doesn't occur with google.com or gentoo.org, but with e.g. e.themes.org or forums.gentoo.org)

after a few clicks on the site, the browser can't resolve the ip!

i also can't ping the host

i tried to reboot, pinging and it worked

browse a few minutes, ping doesn't work or internet surfing doesn't work

next i was using ethereal to check what goes on!

the DNS request to the windows box is sent and a dns response is received!

but the application doesn't get the result of the dns "query"!

i tried it with dillo, firefox, mozilla and ping also doesn't work

i think its a problem of the linux box and it's not a problem of the application layer because i get the right response to the DNS request!

so what programm is between DNS query and application layer?

may it helps updating the resolver? (but how?)

i'm using gentoo linux 2005.0

kernel 2.6.11-r3

any suggestions?

thx@llLast edited by thinking on Sun May 29, 2005 2:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacobs

 *Quote:*   

> i think its a problem of the linux box and it's not a problem of the application layer because i get the right response to the DNS request

 

So in the time when ping to some host doesn't work, what happens if you try:

```
hostx some_host_name your_dns_server_ip
```

----------

## rutski89

Are you using the same DNS server on both OSs? Make sure they are the same ones (preferiably the ones that Windose is currently using).

----------

## thinking

@Jacobs

in which config file should i write the line?

hostx= is it the ip or the hostname

you mean: forums.gentoo.org some.hostname.com 192.168.0.1

?

thx

@rutski89

i'm not sure what you mean?

why should they use the same DNS server?

the windows box is my gateway to the internet

and the linux box uses the windows box as the dns

so if they use the same DNS server it can't work!?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

i tried to set another nameserver in resolv.conf (some from the internet)

why doesn't it work?

i think it shouldn't matter if the dns-server is in my home network or on the internet, the request and response should work, because the routing works!?

----------

## Jacobs

 *Quote:*   

> in which config file should i write the line?
> 
> hostx= is it the ip or the hostname
> 
> you mean: forums.gentoo.org some.hostname.com 192.168.0.1

 

hostx is a command (it comes with net-dns/bind-tools). If you are using your windows machine as a DNS server (why do you do that? does that Wingate software has some support for this?), then the command would look like this:

```
$ hostx forums.gentoo.org 192.168.0.1

forums.gentoo.org       A       140.211.166.170
```

If it works and shows a result like this, it means that your windows box works as a DNS server. If not, try setting some other DNS server in your /etc/resolv.conf (you can try the one that your windows box uses).

----------

## thinking

hiho@ll

1. i don't have hostx installed, that's why i wasn't sure what it was  :Wink: 

2. wingate has support for DNS server, but as we saw it doesn't work correctly!!

i changed the DNS Server from resolv.conf to a public DNS server and it worked

then i changed it to the DNS Server from my ISP and it works now!!!

windows sucks  :Wink: 

thx@ll

----------

